# something happened



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

my pump died on me. looked in my case last night, and there was a green pool slowly getting bigger. turned off comp, cleaned it up, took everything out, and installed air cooling. looks alot worse now...
 
sorry for bad light.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

oh no dead pump what kind of water cooling system did you have.what exactly was leaking was it the dead pump.the rest of your water cooler may be ok.replace the busted pump with a danger den one.the den pumps are very reliable from what everyone says,but at least nothing got fried in the pc.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i am. i know it was dead because it was leaking out the part where the cables were. everything else is fine. going to try to rma, but doubt it will work because ive lots a few things. http://microcenter.com/byos/byos_single_product_results.phtml?product_id=253378 is probably what ill get because it is local and i would really want to have watercooling working by thursday


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

getting a danger den pump i see you will be alot happier with that.alot better quality was your old pump a thermaltake?ive heard of those failing alot.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

vantec. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999633


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well at least you are getting a good pump this time.it could have been alot worse.good luck with it im glad your entire computer didnt go up in smoke.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

so am i. just hope i can get it before wed. having a bunch of people over, and computer is focus (hooking it up to 42" plasma and my 20.1") and it would be awesome if i could get it to look cool again...


----------

